# Help ID



## WGregory (May 27, 2021)

Need help on these two. I'm new to weeds!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@WGregory the first two pictures look like crabgrass, and the last looks like dallisgrass.


----------



## WGregory (May 27, 2021)

Spammage said:


> @WGregory the first two pictures look like crabgrass, and the last looks like dallisgrass.


That's what I was thinking from the information I've found. Thanks for the info. What can I do? The crabgrass is in my newly seeded zenith zoysia.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Spammage said:


> @WGregory the first two pictures look like crabgrass, and the last looks like dallisgrass.


Quinclorac claims to be safe for zoysia seedlings, but the label also says that it will perform best with no irrigation or rainfall for 24 hours. I've never tried this and I'm not sure I would unless the infestation is really bad.

Paint the dallisgrass shoots with glyphosate and cut those seed stalks off carefully and dispose of them in your worst enemy's lawn (or nearest trash receptacle). 🤪


----------



## Adamg77 (May 12, 2020)

Top picture looks like smooth crabgrass but at that stage can't quite confirm either way quinclorac destroys both smooth and large. Not sure about the second would need a closer picture. Dallisgrass is known for being very low growing.


----------

